
Ask HN: How is that legal for companies to send spam/ads letters? - kull
Any time I move, create a new business or change company address, I start getting a tone of spam and advertising to my physical address. They know my name, company name, and address etc. Companies like Spectrum act like nothing happened when I complain to them, they just send me a link to some form to unsubscribe. Well, I never subscribed in the first place. How is that legal? How to stop it? It is getting out of hands just like those robocalls.
======
chipperyman573
I used to call every company that sent me spam mail (I got them from target,
sephora, ulta, safeway, yellow pages, ISPs, citi, etc... pretty much
everywhere) and I never once had a single company stop. Like you, I never
signed up for any of them, I just started getting them. As far as I can tell,
there is literally nothing you can do to stop them. Some companies will
pretend to take you off their list but don't be fooled, another letter is
coming soon...

One thing I've heard is that if you mail back junk in the prepaid letters
they'll stop since they have to pay for it, but I never bothered trying so I
can't confirm that.

~~~
kull
I use virtual office and paying for each incoming mail, so this really costs
me money.

